# How to Program Hannspree TV for a Dish Remote



## gator777 (Jan 25, 2009)

How to Program Hannspree TV for a Dish Remote

****Edited on 22 Jan 2011 to simplify the steps**** 
If you are reading this, you too have discovered that the Dish Remote does not have any codes for the Hannspree TVs. After researching the web, and many headaches, I have put together a short tutorial to explain how to program your Dish Remote to work with a Hannspree TV. This has only been tested on the Dish 20.0 IR Remote, but should work for the 21.0 as well.

Okay, so let's get started...

You must first program the Dish Remote with a code that enables some functionality of your Hannspree TV Remote

*Step 1:* Press and hold TV Mode button on your Dish Remote for several seconds until all the lights light up at the top

*Step 2:* Press the code numbers "506" and then hit the pound "#" key (the red TV light will flash 3 times)

Note: The code you just entered will give your Hannspree TV Remote "limited" functionality; like the razing and lowering the volume control on the TV, and the ability to turn the TV set OFF. Unfortunately, the functionality of the remote stops there, and you will not be able to turn your Hannspree TV back ON using the Dish Remote.

*Now, Let's teach the Dish remote a few more buttons ...one at a time*

*Step 1:* Place the Hannspree TV Remote facing the the left side IR window of the Dish Remote (within 4 inches)

*Step 2:* Press and hold TV Mode button on the Dish Remote for several seconds until all start flashing

*Step 3:* Press the Recall button once (the TV light will stay steadily lit)

*Step 4:* Press and hold the "RECORD" button until the light goes out, and comes back on again

*Step 5:* On the Dish remote, press the button you want "programmed/learned" once

*Step 6:* On the Hannspree Remote, press and hold the button you want programmed/learned until the TV button on the Dish Remote flashes "Off," and then back "On" again

*Step 7:* Once you have programmed all of the Hannspree TV Remote buttons, simply press the SAT button on the upper-left portion of your Dish Remote, and you are done.

Note: If you want to have the Dish remote learn additional buttons on the remote, simply repeat Steps 4 & 5).

I created this tutorial to help those who might be as frustrated as I was with my new Hannspree TV. If this helped you, please post here and let me know it worked for ya.


----------



## laka (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey it worked! Now I don't have to see my husband spend all night trying to figure it out!  Thank you VERY VERY MUCH!

Laura


----------



## gator777 (Jan 25, 2009)

laka said:


> Hey it worked! Now I don't have to see my husband spend all night trying to figure it out!  Thank you VERY VERY MUCH!
> 
> Laura


I'm so glad to hear it worked for ya, Laura.


----------



## walrus (Jan 21, 2011)

gator77,

Do the directions posted above work for all Hannspree TVs? I just purchased a 28" Hannspree and followed your directions, but they didn't work. I still can't do anything but turn the TV off and control the volume. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The steps above were the "Learning Feature" of the DISH remote. Only the 20.0 and 21.0 remotes have this feature. We're not able to guarantee full functionality of the DISH remote with other equipment, but the learning feature has worked almost every time I've tried to program a remote.


----------



## walrus (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 20.0 remote. I followed the directions gator777 listed to a tee. The only thing I could have possibly done wrong was the positioning of the 2 remotes in Step 1 of the "Learning" process. I put the 2 remotes together with the Hannspree remote perpendicular to the Dish remote, but it didn't work after trying it at least 10 times. Thanks for any help you could provide.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

These are the learning feature steps (not specific to the Hannspree)

- 20.0 and 21.0 remotes
-Ensure the DISH Network remote control is programmed to the desired remote address to operate the DISH Receiver. 
-Place both the DISH Network remote and the original equipment’s remote control on a flat, stable surface. 
-On the DISH Network remote, press and hold the mode button for your equipment for about three seconds until all of the mode buttons light up, and then release it. Your selected mode button will blink. 
-Select the type of learning you wish to perform: 
----Hybrid Mode 
-Press and release RECALL, then hold the RECORD button for about three seconds until the mode button is lit again. The button remains lit while learning. 
-Point the front of the original equipment’s remote to face the small square (IR window) on the front, left-hand side of DISH’s remote. Remotes must be within 4 inches of each other. 
-On the DISH Network remote, press the button you want to teach. 
-On the original equipment's remote control, press and hold the button you want learned. If the DISH Network remote learns the command, the mode light blinks off and then back on. If the mode light blinks three times or remains lit, the DISH Network remote did not learn the command. You may need to press the button on the original remote several times for the DISH Network remote to learn the command. 
-After a button has learned a command successfully, repeat step 3 and step 4 until all commands you want have been learned. 
-To end the learning sequence: 
Press one of the mode buttons on the DISH Network remote. This saves all of the commands for that mode, and exits learning to return to normal remote control operation.


----------



## walrus (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> These are the learning feature steps (not specific to the Hannspree)
> 
> - 20.0 and 21.0 remotes
> -Ensure the DISH Network remote control is programmed to the desired remote address to operate the DISH Receiver.
> ...


That worked. I was able to program the TV to turn on and off using the Dish remote, but some of the functions on the Hannspree remote don't correspond to the functions on the Dish remote after the Dish remote is programmed. For example, the "input" button on the Dish remote becomes the "mute" button for the TV after the learning sequence has been completed for some reason. Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

At least it's partially working, sorry we couldn't get it fully programmed.


----------



## walrus (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> At least it's partially working, sorry we couldn't get it fully programmed.


It's much better now than it was a few hours ago. Thanks for your help, once again, Matt.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Anytime.


----------



## gator777 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry some of you experienced some trouble programing your remote. I edited and simplified the process to make it easy to understand.


----------

